# Help figuring out a Tank.



## Russell08 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll be moving into a house in about a month that I'll live in for the next 4 years for college and want to start a fish tank. I'd like to have a 100 gallon tank featuring several types of Fancy Guppies. I want the aquarium to have live plants and if at all possible have the plants be somewhat colorful. Ultimately I would like the only type of fish to be guppies but I wondered if there are any types of crabs, colorful snails, or frogs that are full aquatic( I don't want a semi-aquatic tank) that could peacefully live with guppies. The biggest problem I have is while I know what I would like to have in the tank I have zero knowledge on properly setting up a tank to know what type of filter, heater, etc I would need for it all to work out. If anyone can point me in the direction of some info for someone who knows nothing about fish keeping that would be awesome.

~Scott~


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should look into apple snails, they come in many different colors. I think most crabs would need some land mass, there are some aquatic dwarf frogs. Just make sure you don't get the african clawed frog as they will go after small fish.

There is also some of the bigger shrimp, like amanos or bamboo shrimp which I don't think the guppies would bother.

If you go with a 100 gal tank, best filter in my opinion would be a canister. Less maint. to them. Lighting would depend on if you want live plants and the type of plants. I would suggest a low light planted tank with some hardy plants. Substrate would depend on how much you want to spend. Anywhere from aquatic gravel to high end plant substrate.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wowsers! 100g guppy tank? That's a lot o guppies! ;o)

Let's see...snails yes (Briggs and Nerites come in a nice color assortment)...shrimp yes....ADF (African Dwarf Frog) yes. 

Crabs and ACF (African Clawed Frog)...no...they will munch the gupps.

Colorful plants...maybe. Most of the real colorfull plants will require high lighting, ferts and Co2. But...it's all doable.

Filter...definately would look at a canister. You will want to run a pre-filter (sponge over intake) to protect the gupp fry.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

100g guppy tank? thats going to bring you A LOT of guppies. 

I would deff. go for a canaster filter. You can find some here:

Aquarium Canister Filters at AquariumGuys.com

You could go and put some snails in there such as apple snails like susan said. I have seen colorfull mystery snails too.

As far as crustacions are concerned, you could put some shrimp in there. They have a reletively small bio-load, so you could get away with putting many in there. Check out some cherry shrimp:

Cherry Shrimp - TheShrimpFarm.com


----------



## Ishy (Apr 14, 2009)

I have Dwarf Frogs, Guppies and a Bamboo Shrimp together quite successfully. The shrimp just molted and the frogs and guppies never once bothered him, in fact, the guppies completely ignore him at all times and at most, the frogs just kind of climb over him like an obstacle. The shrimp is beautiful and udderly entertaining, do get one (or more), just make sure they have a proper place to hide and that there is enough for them to filter out of the water, or you'll have to add special food. The frogs and guppies are fine together as well, however, with the caution that the frogs will eat the babies - and if allowed to do so, they will more or less eat themselves to death. So if you don't want the babies to be eaten or the frogs to overeat, you'll need to have a plan for that (like seperate breeding tanks (or the floating kind) for the pregnant guppies). The frogs are a blast though, and if you can get it worked out, you'll definitely want to get some. They are very social and interactive. The males do wrestle, but they don't harm each other and it is pretty cute. They also sing at night. The frogs are trainable. I handfeed mine blackworms (one at a time to prevent the worms from escaping into the substrate) and it didn't take the frogs long to learn that hand means food, and now they'll swim right into my hand and try to nibble at me. They add such clownery and personality to a tank.
I would absolutely not do crabs with the frogs, though, as they are so soft and tend to hang around the bottom of the tank and may get injured when playing leapfrog with a crab. Small shrimp get eaten by frogs (who will eat anything that even remotely fits in their mouth) but Bamboo shrimp are quite large. Also, for frogs, stay away from sharp edged substrate (and I'm not a fan of dyed substrates either for that matter) and don't put anything in the tank that could trap or pin down your frogs as they need to be able to breathe at the surface (something else which is fun to watch them do).


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah looks good...but look into other livebearers such as swordtails,mollies,etc.and why not a couple of cories...that would look awsome


----------



## Ishy (Apr 14, 2009)

Otocinclus are neat little fish, too.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

On a side note, make sure your floor can handle the weight of a 100g tank plus everything that goes into it. Sometimes the houses in college towns are old with matching old floors. Just something to think about.
+1 on the canister filter. And please put some corys and otos in there. They'd be so happy in a big tank like that, and they do a great job of keeping the bottom of you tank clean.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Keep in mind folks....OP only want's one species of fishies in there....guppies. *#3


----------

